

Gmail Meter - Analytics to your inbox - msbii
http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/19/gmail-meter-brings-detailed-analytics-to-your-inbox/

======
benologist
Blog spam.... also lol @ AOL whoring for ad impressions by writing about gmail
on their gadget blog.

[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/know-your-gmail-
stats-...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/know-your-gmail-stats-using-
gmail-meter.html)

